# The 2010 Olympics Thread



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

It's starting soon. I'm so excited. I hope that Canada gets all the Olympic medals we deserve. It's too early to predict Canadian Men's Hockey but I hope we'll prevail.

Discuss!


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm surprised there hasn't been a thread dedicated to this yet, I'm sure it will get rather large over the coming weeks.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Looking forward to the CMNT matchup against Russia. I don't know, Russia looks really strong this year. :yikes:

Also looking forward to the opening ceremonious tomorrow night. :clap:

Would like to keep this thread about the actual results of the games and for those who enjoy the games. Political commentary about the games will be moved to a different thread.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

ehMax said:


> I don't know, Russia looks really strong this year. :yikes:


Ovechkin, Malkin, Kovulchuck, Semin, they have a few people who know how to put the puck in the back of the net, Marty and our defence are going to have their work cut out for them



ehMax said:


> Political commentary about the games will be moved to a different thread.


Good move Mr. Mayor, we also have to find someway to avoid spoilers for people who have PVR'd daytime events, not sure how to accomplish this though. Maybe just avoid the threads those times.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

I started a thread asking who follows world cup sports and I seemed to be the only one with an interest in short track speed skating. No one else follows identified downhill, slalom skiing, snowboard, nordic cross country skiing, ski jumping or sliding sports bobsled ect. To my surprise not even figure skating.

My interest in speed skating aside,the only other Winter Olympic sport identified as interesting was hockey, as identified herein. So why not just limit the discussion to the hockey tournament? It appears to be the only interesting winter sport to Ehmacians.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

I disagree, there is a great difference between the world cups of each respective sport and the olympics. In order to follow world cup events, you need to be a real fan, whereas all of the so-called unpopular winter sports all showcased equally at the olympics. I really enjoy the bobsledding, luge, etc, as well as the speed skating, I even like watching the biathlon (if only to laugh at the necessity of the sport, insert Seinfeld joke here). I welcome a thread to discuss these sports I do not see or follow in a regular year.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'm going to watch it all. Right now, I'm not familiar with the players of Bobsled, Skiing, Track Skating etc... I like them all. 

My Dutch blood always attracts me to speed skating. I love it. My mom was quite the speed skater in Holland! 

I love downhill jumping (For distance) I even get into Figure Skating. Not sure who the players are right now, but like past Olympics, by the end of it I know most of the big names.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Early reports from the opening ceremonies rehearsals are that it's going to be spectacular. One person even compared it to Avatar (not sure - maybe people/objects flying in the air?).


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm predicting a mix of Canadian celebrities incorporated into the lighting of the cauldron. Terry Fox via CGI imagery, along with his mom, and perhaps a sprinkling of others, like, Wayne Gretzky, Mario Lemieux, Steve Nash, Bobby Orr, Gordie Howe, etc..

It's a mystery, but it's going to be good.

On transit, we have our hands full with what may well be the busiest Friday in Vancouver's history. And there's 16 more days still to negotiate afterward! :yikes:

We had a bomb scare at the Seabus terminal on Thursday night. It completely screwed up the beginning of my shift because I terminate there once an hour throughout my shift. The inconvenience to commuters was terrible, because they shut the Seabus terminal down completely. Luckily it was a false alarm, and things got back to normal around 6:30 pm. But the damage was done, and many commuters arrived home very late as a result.

Well, I better get some sleep, because tomorrow night is guaranteed to be a gong show on transit. This place is really hoppin'.


----------



## danalicious (Nov 16, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> Early reports from the opening ceremonies rehearsals are that it's going to be spectacular. One person even compared it to Avatar (not sure - maybe people/objects flying in the air?).


Vanoc has done a spectacular job at keeping things under wraps. My neighbour's 19-year-old daughter is heavily involved and we can't get any info out of her. She's an acrobat, so I have high hopes (pun not intended) for the ceremonies. 

We are so excited to watch tonight. We had the chance to buy tickets, but at $1200 each, we thought it best to just enjoy it at home. Word is, ticket holders have been told to arrive at 2:00pm for the 6pm start. :yikes:


----------



## Bobby Clobber (Aug 26, 2008)

I must admit I was pretty disinterested/cynical about the whole thing until today. But watching the pride and joy on the faces of the torch runners and the enthusiasm of the crowds (I won't comment on the demonstrators - lets keep this positive) has fired up the Olympic spirit in me. Lets have a great party, wonderful competition, and just a super time. My vote for the final torch bearer is Nancy Green Raine, but thats just a sentimental wish. GO CANADA!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Having a son who is targeting a future Olympic game, we will be watching and showing our support heavily this year. At a recent NorAm PGS snowboarding event at Mt. Bachelor, Oregon my son had some of his gear signed by the top three snowboarders for the Canada team. He had to race against them first though.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Sadly, a Georgian luger died at the Whistler Sliding Centre today during a practice run. The track has been touted as one of the fastest ever, and this accident has raised a lot of questions. Apparently an Austrian luger set an unofficial record today, in practice, hitting speeds of 154 km/h. Mind boggling.

Full story.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

What amazes me are the top ten teams re medal count. I would have expected Austria to be up there, but not the other nine countries. Amazing!!!

Of course, I guess since no medals have been awarded, this is just the alphabetical listing of countries. We shall see. 

Top 10 Medal Winners
Country

ALBANIA 
ALGERIA 
ANDORRA 
ARGENTINA 
ARMENIA 
AUSTRALIA 
AUSTRIA 
AZERBAIJAN 
BAHAMAS 
BELARUS


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

gwillikers said:


> Sadly, a Georgian luger died at the Whistler Sliding Centre today during a practice run. The track has been touted as one of the fastest ever, and this accident has raised a lot of questions. Apparently an Austrian luger set an unofficial record today, in practice, hitting speeds of 154 km/h. Mind boggling.
> 
> Full story.


Some of the comments in that story are rather head scratching.... Did the people even read the headline of this article? 

Very tragic event on the day of the opening ceremonies.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

ehMax said:


> Some of the comments in that story are rather head scratching.... Did the people even read the headline of this article?
> (


That's the problem with instant reporting, they just change the article. I believe it was reported before as the Luger being severely injured, when they first "Printed" the article it would have said something to that effect so the posters were hoping for a better outcome. When it was determined that he had not survived, they just updated the article and left the posters comments to not make much sense.

Very sad story though.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

gwillikers said:


> Sadly, a Georgian luger died at the Whistler Sliding Centre today during a practice run. The track has been touted as one of the fastest ever, and this accident has raised a lot of questions. Apparently an Austrian luger set an unofficial record today, in practice, hitting speeds of 154 km/h. Mind boggling.
> 
> Full story.


In the video of the accident on YouTube, It looks like a design flaw in the track,
Absolutely awful accident, That track should be closed and redesigned.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I can't believe that knowing what the weather is like or can be like in BC in february that it wouldn't have raised red flags?? It's raining and it doesn't seem like it's going to cool down anytime soon. Why wouldn't they hold the winter Olympics in January??


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Just looking for the live video feed of the Olympics... CBC doesn't have it, so must be CTV. Went to CTV.ca, and* "Sure! You can watch the Olympic opening ceremonies here! Just click here to install Microsoft Silverlight...."* Ugh!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

dolawren said:


> In the video of the accident on YouTube, It looks like a design flaw in the track,
> Absolutely awful accident, That track should be closed and redesigned.


CTV showed the accident in full HD glory (horrifying). Can't believe they go to the extent of showing the impact. I wondered why there are no plexi restraints to keep riders in the track. Shortly after, in interviews with other riders, it was pointed out that the track itself is designed to keep riders in and this was a total fluke.

Sad does not say enough.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

No live coverage in South Africa and my high speed won't support the CTV feed....or it's a Microsloth problem.
Enjoy - not very Winter O looking around here anyways....

Sad about the luger death...indeed that would seem a design flaw...I wonder what the response will be.

That said downhillers have died before as well...


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone else ashamed at how pathetic and sappy the opening cermonies were? Possibly worst of all was the singing of Oh Canada. It's not a pop song, it's a national anthem.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

USA with 216 athletes. Canada 206 athletes. Huge teams.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

John Clay said:


> Anyone else ashamed at how pathetic and sappy the opening cermonies were? Possibly worst of all was the singing of Oh Canada. It's not a pop song, it's a national anthem.


+1 Pathetic indeed. If the rest of our showing is of this calibre, goodbye gold, and maybe goodbye podium entirely.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

SINC said:


> +1 Pathetic indeed. If the rest of our showing is of this calibre, goodbye gold, and maybe goodbye podium entirely.


Don't judge the integrity and enthusiasm of our athletes based on the showing of VanOC.

I've been in the field with some of our contenders. Through broken bones, sprains, exhaustion these kids have shown me nothing but their best.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

John Clay said:


> Anyone else ashamed at how pathetic and sappy the opening cermonies were? Possibly worst of all was the singing of Oh Canada. It's not a pop song, it's a national anthem.


I thought it was great although I didn't like the furtado/Adams duet - especially when Adams forgot to start lip syncing!

Very sad for that luger - terrible accident. I think he was gone right there b/c that was one helluva an impact. 

There's been a few accidents on that track. One of the top Lugers (loch?) apparently said he had told officials it was too dangerous. 

Will be interesting to see what they do to fix it. There's talk of adding 3 ft to the side walls. Sad b/c he was in the last corner I believe...


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

That's so sad about the luger death. 


Overall, I thought the Opening ceremonies weren't too bad. I've seen lamer ones.

Too bad about the internal flame not operating properly. 

Wow. KD Lang can certainly still sing.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

I enjoyed watching the opening ceremonies. The graphics were amazing. (We watched the NBC version in HD - taped it, so we skipped through some of the slower bits, which probably made it a bit more enjoyable overall)

Too bad about the one leg of the cauldron (erectile dysfunction on a massive scale?), but overall I think it was a good show.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I liked most of what I saw...but the singing Oh Canada was terrible...sounded more like a christmas carol then a national anthem.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I missed the O Canada but saw the rest of it and was well and truly impressed. This was easily the best opening ceremony I've seen in 20 years, with very few "draggy" bits and lots of nice surprises. I thought the projection/graphics were nothing short of world-beating. I'm not a fan of Furtado/Adams/McLachlan (I know, BLASPHEMY!) but I do like KD Lang and was glad to see no trace of the hated Celine Dion. 

Musically I thought it was pretty strong, optically I thought it was mind-blowing and even the speeches were reasonably short and thoughtful. I thought Canada did itself pretty proud this evening, and I was particularly proud of moving here when the Mohawk Fiddlers and the Punk Poet showed up. 

I'm not one of those who follow most sports closely or get all nationalistic about things like this -- having lived in England and then the US -- but Canada's obvious pride did get to me a bit. Again, I say good job all round, and I'm surprised to find myself rooting for "us" this time around!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Wow, quite the night on transit, I'm exhausted. 
The general consensus from those I talked to was that the opening ceremony was quite impressive. I've seen a bit of it, and despite my tendency to be cynical, I thought it was quite well done, especially in terms of special effects. Certainly nothing to be embarrassed about.

The pathetic part was when Olympic protesters disrupted the torch relay so that our veterans couldn't pay tribute to the event. Seeing a veteran in tears because of the protest, and the veterans lost opportunity, made me feel ill.
I'm not against someone's right to protest, but c'mon, our war veterans should be "hands off".


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Anyone else have issues last night with the CTVOlympics.ca streaming ceremony?

Just after they sorted out the hydraulics issues, and started raising three of the columns, the broadcast quit. Desperately for 20 minutes trying again, and again. I could get the video, but it ended right when the columns were raised.

Now there is no video, only pictures... and whatever that Gretzkymobile segment was... shouldn't they be running with that torch?

not thrilled with the lip sync, the fake orchestra, or lack of something a bit more Cirque Du Solei like out there. I think it will be remembered for the whales, the nod to the luger, and the issue with the hydraulics.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I cringed listening to our anthem. What the hell was that? What an utter disgrace. XX)

I enjoyed most of the ceremonies but have to admit some was lame and dragged on a bit. 

I'm not a sports or Olympic fan but I say good luck to all our athletes who have honestly worked so hard to get to this moment.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gwillikers said:


> Wow, quite the night on transit, I'm exhausted.
> The general consensus from those I talked to was that the opening ceremony was quite impressive. I've seen a bit of it, and despite my tendency to be cynical, I thought it was quite well done, especially in terms of special effects. Certainly nothing to be embarrassed about.
> 
> The pathetic part was when Olympic protesters disrupted the torch relay so that our veterans couldn't pay tribute to the event. Seeing a veteran in tears because of the protest, and the veterans lost opportunity, made me feel ill.
> I'm not against someone's right to protest, but c'mon, our war veterans should be "hands off".


I agree, gw. I am not a fan of the Olympics, but I actually watched it all with my wife and son. My wife is from Calgary and she wanted to see how this opening ceremony compared with the one she attended back in 1988. We were all impressed.

While I may not support the Olympics, I too was disturbed by the events re the various protests. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

The ceremonies were OK. I thought Gretzky on the truck at the end driving through Vancouver was a bit cheesy. 

Many of those protestors are a bunch of scumbags. They are absolutely useless individuals with nothing to contribute to society. If they spent just half their effort trying to fix the things they claim to represent, the City would be a better place. Leeches.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Got to watch the ceremonies live. Usually it's the USA that tortures its anthem beyond all reason. Do hope this is not the version of O Canada that will be played should Canada win a few golds. 

Loved KD Lang and Mischa. The graphics made a good show as well. The Canadian outfits were inspired as was the choice of Clara Hughes as the flag bearer.

Surprised at the lack of children. Maybe a kids choir singing the national anthem would have been a big improvement.

Too bad the cauldron was not set up south of the stadium. The image of BC Bud and Gretzky headed South in the back of a pick-up would have been awesome.

Not sure if there were only a few fireworks or perhaps CTV just didn't bother to cover them?

Overall worth the 3+ hours of couch time.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Was impressed with the ceremony. I thought a foreign director/choreographer like Dave Atkins probably made it a positively "fresher" show. Too bad the fourth pillar malfunctioned, that's kind of a biggie for me as the lighting of the torch is probably the biggest deal of the entire ceremony. But the effects were breathtaking at times and held up really well against the $400 million dollar opening ceremonies in Beijing. Also really liked the voiceover of Donald Sutherland for some reason. 

Giving aboriginals and the First Nations such a big part in it, was a class act and long overdue. 

Dedicating the ceremony to the Georgian athlete was class as well. That track will get a lot of attention and so will the Olympic Safety Federation that approved it even after numerous feedback from athletes that it was too fast. 

The video quality of the Canadian feed was pretty terrible. The NBC feed was much better I thought. 

Protestors were scumbags. They really accomplish nothing except paint themselves negatively with some of those stunts. Seriously, all that attention and energy they give into preventing and disrupting, could go a long way in actually rolling up their sleeves and volunteering with the homeless. Annoys me.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Video quality of the CTV feed in SW AB was excellent. NBC was delayed 3 hours did not really check out their broadcast.

I think I tallied 4 boring speeches. Rogge managed to commit two in a row. 

OTH Haley Wickenheiser did a great job with the athletes oath and the GG was mercifully brief declaring the games open,

No idea why the mounties did a flag spins before raising them, but glad they remembered to set them at half staff.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## JoeyDee (Aug 15, 2008)

For those interested you can watch it online via CTV: Video from the 2010 Winter Olympics - CTV Olympics


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Opening Ceremony had highs and lows for me. Some very impressive stuff. Everything kind of fell apart near the lighting of the torch with the equipment malfunction. I thought the part covering Gretzky leaving the stadium and driving on the back of the truck was bizarre... almost no security and people just running up to the truck, almost a stampede at times. I was thinking that at any moment, someone was going to get hurt or something unfortunate would happen. 

There was something for everyone and ultimately, found the event very enjoyable.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I do think the opening event organizers deserve some credit for quickly incorporating changes to the ceremonies to recognize the death of Mr. Kumaritashvili in a very tasteful manner.

This gentleman was ranked fourth on the World Cup circuit, so trying to attribute his death to driver error does ring a bit false. Some of the competitors are much less experienced and the track needs to be somewhat forgiving of driver mistakes. On the plus side the start gate has now been lowered and minor modifications have been made to the impact point so hopefully there will be no more serious injuries at least in the luge event.


----------



## lookitsmarc (Feb 2, 2008)

eMacMan said:


> I do think the opening event organizers deserve some credit for quickly incorporating changes to the ceremonies to recognize the death of Mr. Kumaritashvili in a very tasteful manner.
> 
> This gentleman was ranked fourth on the World Cup circuit, so trying to attribute his death to driver error does ring a bit false. Some of the competitors are much less experienced and the track needs to be somewhat forgiving of driver mistakes. On the plus side the start gate has now been lowered and minor modifications have been made to the impact point so hopefully there will be no more serious injuries at least in the luge event.


He was ranked 44th, not 4th.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

lookitsmarc said:


> He was ranked 44th, not 4th.


I expect you are right although the article I found did indeed say fourth. Still the point is that the job of the track designers is to put together a track that allows drivers to survive their mistakes.


----------



## lookitsmarc (Feb 2, 2008)

eMacMan said:


> I expect you are right although the article I found did indeed say fourth. Still the point is that the job of the track designers is to put together a track that allows drivers to survive their mistakes.


I agree, but I have seen many interviews with other lugers that feel that this was a freak accident, something akin to someone getting killed in a hockey game. It happens, but very rarely. Rare enough that it becomes an accepted risk, much like driving a car.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Opening Ceremony had highs and lows for me. Some very impressive stuff. Everything kind of fell apart near the lighting of the torch with the equipment malfunction. I thought the part covering Gretzky leaving the stadium and driving on the back of the truck was bizarre... almost no security and people just running up to the truck, almost a stampede at times. I was thinking that at any moment, someone was going to get hurt or something unfortunate would happen.
> 
> There was something for everyone and ultimately, found the event very enjoyable.


I agree 100%.

The drive with Gretzky was bizarre indeed. A drive that should have lasted no more than a minute, took nearly 10. I would have thought the route would have been blocked off, not only to keep everyone safer, but for the simple fact we all watched the television for 10 minutes feeling awkward staring at Wayne Gretzky while he waved to us.


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Yeah I agree lack of children in the event, big time.


Personally I enjoyed the fact that unlike most Olympics, they didn't have some kid entertaining the crowd (like that girl in Beijing who wasn't actually singing). It always felt like a bit of a cop-out to have a bunch of kids so that everyone will go "aww, they're so brave and talented", as a replacement for actually having to make a professional performance.

The equipment malfunction was a shame, it would have looked really spectacular (and did, even with only 3 legs). Not sure how I feel about making Wayne do exactly the same thing again outside, though, it seemed impromptu like others have mentioned, with people running after his car, almost touching the torch etc. But all in all it was enjoyable.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey, I am not sure if this has been answered, tried doing a search but I didn't see any relavant responses.

I had heard that there was suppose to be unprecedented coverage online of the olympics, but I can't remember where this was suppose to be, and haven't been able to find it.

Anyone know where this coverage is suppose to be.


----------



## lookitsmarc (Feb 2, 2008)

ertman said:


> Hey, I am not sure if this has been answered, tried doing a search but I didn't see any relavant responses.
> 
> I had heard that there was suppose to be unprecedented coverage online of the olympics, but I can't remember where this was suppose to be, and haven't been able to find it.
> 
> Anyone know where this coverage is suppose to be.


2010 Winter Olympics - Watch Online - News, Results, Photos and Video - CTV Olympics

Although you need to download Microsoft Silverlight.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

My 19 year old and 16 year old and I are heading out to Vancouver the middle of the last week. We've got tickets for the Closing Ceremonies and a few other things but I didn't get hockey tickets, either Men's or Women's. 

So I was very interested in what the Opening looked like and I am very excited about the potential for the Closing. I also now know that the same Australian Producer who is responsible for both is also responsible for the nightly awards ceremonies. We've got tickets to three of them. I was just thinking they were going to be concerts (INXS, Burton Cummings, and Great Big Sea is who we are seeing) along with the presentation of the medals but my guess now is that there will be more of a show. 

My highlights for the opening were the Warren Miller Opening (yes his company filmed that) although the timing of the stadium entry was a little off. Shades of Jeff Probst and Survivor finales. Hayley Wickenheiser giving the athlete's pledge. kd lang was a nice link back to Calgary where I think many of us saw her... heck no it was more like heard about her for the first time. Sarah McLaughlin was a natural choice. The whales and the First Nation's peoples were fantastic, especially when I noticed that many of the First Nation's dancers were dancing through the entire parade of nations. I hope that they were taking turns, that would have been a very long dance. 

As much as I like Nikki Yanofsky's voice and the I Believe song (just not played as often as it has been), the arrangement of O Canada was horrible. 

Overall I was impressed with the choices made for those who brought in the Olympic Flag. I was also pleased with the final torchbearers. Was I the only one who thought the Terry Fox hologram idea was a little morbid? Too bad Sidney Crosby wasn't there yet. They could have had Gordie Howe pass the torch to Gretsky who could then pass it to Mario Lemieux who could have done a final hand off to Crosby. 

Interesting on who was not present during the Opening Ceremonies and who we might see perform at the Closing. Diana Krall, Michael Bublé, Celene Dion are three performers we didn't see Friday night. The first two I'd love to see at the closing, not so much the last one. Donald Sutherland brought the flag in, could Keifer take it out? I didn't agree totally with the choice of Sutherland as a flag-bearer but who would have you picked in his place. Bobby Orr was an excellent choice. 

Overall I'm impressed that the TV sponsors seemed to have upped their game a bit. I love the spot from Bombardier. Even the talking GM cars are cute. The only problem is the number of repeats although I've now seen a second GM commercial that has a cute take on the 'carrrrr' thing that most of us are familiar with. 

I may get slammed here, but watching the Bell commercials got me thinking... they should have brought Frank and Gordon out of retirement. After all they got their start promoting the fact that Bell was going to be one of the main sponsors of these same Vancouver games.

Yes I know that many people hate Bell, their products and service. And we did get annoyed at the number of times we saw those two. But the Playoff Beard commercial was so funny the first time I saw it.

So come on Bell. Do the right thing and create a 1984 like commercial that you'll show one-time only, or a short series of commercials that you'll show during the last day of the Olympics. Then put them away forever. Tell me that most of you wouldn't pee your pants laughing the first time you saw them in a new spot!

BTW, to all those questioning Vancouver's choice because of the weather. I found this on Wiki:

_Olympic problems

Weather

A number of Alpine competitions were delayed because of low visibility caused by snowfall. Despite these events being postponed, most were later held in better weather without any problems._

I found it in the article on the 2006 Turin Games.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

lookitsmarc said:


> 2010 Winter Olympics - Watch Online - News, Results, Photos and Video - CTV Olympics
> 
> Although you need to download Microsoft Silverlight.


I had checked the ctv site out, buy didn't we any coverage. I tried to specifically look up the 1500m short track, but it wasn't listed. All i saw was recap stuff. I will look into it more, because I might have missed it.

I also realize that even at the top of the page on my first post they have the same listed, but like I said I must have missed it.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I was at Jenn Heil's silver medal mogul run.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Try this again... I was at Jenn Heil's silver medal mogul run last night.

YouTube - Canadian Skier Jenn Heil's Silver Medal Mogul Run at the 2010 Olympic Winter Games


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Click "Share" below video. Copy link that appears. Use only the part of the link following the "=" sign.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Cindy Klassen just about to race.  Probably not in medal contention, but very cool story about her being here and her family there. :love2:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMax said:


> Cindy Klassen just about to race.  Probably not in medal contention, but very cool story about her being here and her family there. :love2:


Doing great... but a lot of race left. Hopefully enthusiasm and excitement on crowd doesn't make her gas out to early. Maybe the crowd with get her threw those last 2 laps. I'm thinking she's going to be exhausted by the end of this run, even more so than normal.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Go cindy!!!! Go canada!!!!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

That was a *REALLY* gutsy race. Ha ha... commentator said Gutsy Race just as I was typing. 

We're proud of you Cindy!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Go HUGHES!!!!!


----------



## lookitsmarc (Feb 2, 2008)

First Gold! Bilodeau deserved it 100%.

Former Canadian Begg-Smith had the biggest frown on his face on the podium.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

Great work!:clap:


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

What a run Alex. That grin was big enough to compensate for the Begg-Smith sour glower.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Everybody in the house was singing the Canadian anthem when Alex got his gold medal tonight at the victory ceremony. So wonderful.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

gmark2000 said:


> Everybody in the house was singing the Canadian anthem when Alex got his gold medal tonight at the victory ceremony. So wonderful.


Thankfully they used a singable version.


----------



## Tent (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm loving it all... I'm paying for it (for years to come) so I don't want regrets.
An event this size will have glitches but the strength to move forward is part of being Canadian. Sporting events are always about success and failure... and how you handle either category.

Local stations are carrying interviews with planners. VanOC has rigid immovable rules given to them and has to accommodate all of those rules before striving to be original. 

I personally loved the O Canada version, sung by a young and very talented female Canuck. I also enjoyed listening to Measha Bruggergossman as she sang the Olympic theme... a very tough piece (and thinking she didn't lipsync!). I thought there was a good balance of talent and technology.

Vancouver is a beautiful place. I hope our visitors enjoy their stay.

(At this moment, the sun and clouds are having a race to see who wins.)

Go Canada Go!!


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

One thing I definitely like about this Olympics - Eh Oh Canada Go (the Pepsi chant) seems to have quietly been forgotten about.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Tent said:


> ...
> I personally loved the O Canada version, sung by a young and very talented female Canuck. I also enjoyed listening to Measha Bruggergossman as she sang the Olympic theme... a very tough piece (and thinking she didn't lipsync!). I thought there was a good balance of talent and technology.
> 
> Vancouver is a beautiful place. I hope our visitors enjoy their stay.
> ...


I believe you are a singular minority. While Nikki has a great voice, that version of "O Canada" sounded more like a funeral dirge than a national anthem. Still I am fairly sure it will be Celine singing the anthem in French for the closing, so we may have to cringe yet again.

Agree entirely about Measha's performance, that was truly special.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Tent said:


> I personally loved the O Canada version, sung by a young and very talented female Canuck.


That was the single biggest crucifixion of our national anthem in recorded history. XX)


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well no one lost any arms or legs, so meh.


----------



## Tent (Oct 27, 2008)

eMacMan said:


> I believe you are a singular minority.


Yippee, then I get the GOLD!!!!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Here's a photo (zoomed and cropped) I took of Maëlle Ricker winning the gold medal in the Women's Snowboard Cross Final.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Just watched Patrick Chan's free skate. Almost certainly out of the medals but still very good.

I do commend CTV for showing the entire field, it gives you a much better idea of the relative skills of the various skaters.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I was at the Apple Store at Pacific Centre in Vancouver this afternoon and they were handing out free Apple/Canada pin sets, clearly in the spirit of the Olympic pin craze but without the Olympics tie-in.

I'll try to post a pic soon.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Canada is raising the white flag on Own The Podium.

The head of the Canadian Olympic Committee told a media briefing Monday that Canada won't finish first in the medal count at the Vancouver Games.

Chris Rudge acknowledged it's unrealistic to catch the Americans."

Vancouver Now - Own the Podium dream over: Canadian official

Our athletes have nothing to be ashamed of, since this "win the podium" dream was not their personal goal.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

Own The Podium was a huge mistake in my opinion, and may even have decreased our support for our own athletes. With so much hype about how we're going to get a whole bunch of medals, given that the average Canadian probably has no idea how good a certain athlete actually is in terms of world ranking, OTP created the expectation that pretty much athlete mentioned is expected to medal. It would be a huge shame if people were disappointed with our athletes' performance solely because that kind of advertising campaign deliberately created unrealistic expectations. Surely the bosses must have known that it would have taken a huge, unprecedented run of good fortune for Canada to actually top (or even place top 3 in) the medal table?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

*Scott & Tessa Golden*

Not usually an Ice Dance Fan but tonight was different. Scott & Tessa followed a fabulous skate by Davis & White and showed that they were indeed worthy of the Gold.


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

eMacMan said:


> Not usually an Ice Dance Fan but tonight was different. Scott & Tessa followed a fabulous skate by Davis & White and showed that they were indeed worthy of the Gold.


Same here but what a performance! And I was really impressed with the silver-winning American team. They seemed great and also genuinely happy for Tessa and Scott.

A great night for Canadians!

n&e, m&c


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

nice&easy said:


> Same here but what a performance! And I was really impressed with the silver-winning American team. They seemed great and also genuinely happy for Tessa and Scott.
> 
> A great night for Canadians!
> 
> n&e, m&c


The two teams train together and besides being best of friends they were obviously able to push each other beyond the level of their competitors.

Strangely the Mounties reversed the position of the American and Russian flags during the medal ceremony. Those on the podium did well to at least partially contain their laughter.


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

*Flags*

I thought the same thing about the flags. Initially I thought the Mounties had gotten the American flag backwards as well. However, the first shot of the flags (with the Mounties unfurling the flags and them being hoisted) was from the rear, hence the American flag appeared backwards as did the placement of the American and Russian flags. However, when viewed from the angle of the skaters they were in the correct position; with gold in the middle, silver to the left (as you look at it from the podium) and bronze on the right... same as they stand on the podium. From the view of the skaters the flags are oriented correctly.

As for the teams being friends, yeah, I had heard that part of the story. I think it's great that they can be such good friends and such good competitors. Too bad more segments of our two countries can't emulate that. I often think there is more rivalry than friendship and sometimes it's too bad. We are lucky to have them as neighbours to the south, as they are just as lucky to have us to their north.

n&e, m&c


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Any one who has lost a parent has to appreciate JoAnnie Rochette's flawless short program last night. Whether or not she wins a medal or even skates tomorrow, she has proven her courage exceeds all reasonable expectations.

:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Any one who has lost a parent has to appreciate JoAnnie Rochette's flawless short program last night. Whether or not she wins a medal or even skates tomorrow, she has proven her courage exceeds all reasonable expectations.
> 
> :clap::clap:


Amen, Brother eMacMan. So very true.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> Any one who has lost a parent has to appreciate JoAnnie Rochette's flawless short program last night. Whether or not she wins a medal or even skates tomorrow, she has proven her courage exceeds all reasonable expectations.
> 
> :clap::clap:


+2

well said!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Wednesday is turning out to be a good day for Canada, several medals, and of course a great performance from the men's hockey team over those pesky Russians.
I'm hoping that the Olympics end on a brighter note than they began. Less fodder for the international Debbie Downers that way.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

MazterCBlazter said:


> The games look like an overall success, hopefully the economic benefit will offset the cost.


That's one area where I turn into Debbie Downer. I think we'll likely pay a huge price for this. :yikes: But I'd love to be wrong.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

It was an awesome night for Canada last night. Four exciting medal wins and a hockey game that will be remembered for a long time.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gmark2000 said:


> It was an awesome night for Canada last night. Four exciting medal wins and a hockey game that will be remembered for a long time.


I agree, gmark2000. I am not a real supporter of the Olympics, but it was good to see the Canadian athletes do their best, which is all we should be asking of them ................... I do NOT support the idea of "Own the Podium".


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Canadians Charles Hamelin set an Olympic record in Heat 4 and his new Olympic record was broken by François-Louis Tremblay. He achieved a new Olympic Record Last night in the 500M qualifying rounds in heat 6 in short track speed skating.

I feel too many Olympic watchers focus too much attention on Hardware and not the other accomplishments along the way. Like personal best, Olympic records/world records. 

Edited per Mayors request


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Guys, please move politics, opinions on merits of the Olympics and Olympic programs to a different thread. This one is just for results, and discussions on performance and the sport.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Guys, please move politics, opinions on merits of the Olympics and Olympic programs to a different thread. This one is just for results, and discussions on performance and the sport.


And for the Mayor to gush over one of the speedskating team members. 

My kids and I arrived in Vancouver yesterday morning. Love the Skytrain, Toronto desperately needs something like this. Three of us with suitcases and backpacks on one single train right into downtown. And free because we had Olympic tickets for last night...

... where we were so happy to see His Honour's secret love receive her Bronze Medal. I was at Olympic Stadium in Montreal the day of the Greg Joy won the Silver Medal in 1976 but this felt more special. Perhaps at 17, I didn't understand the importance. 

Figures the one day I'm tied up in travelling and not able to see events on TV and we had a fantastic day. The female population of the team rocked yesterday and the men did well too. We were walking to BC Place yesterday afternoon and heard the roar from the hockey rink a couple of blocks away after one of the goals. I'm hoping that the men's 4-man bobsled comes even close to the success that the women had yesterday.

I was trying to explain to my kids that it feels so different walking into BC Place compared to walking into the Olympic Stadium 34 years ago. The security screening was close to a km away from the actual stadium. But well organized and the volunteers are incredibly friendly. 

Now how to co-ordinate going to tonight's medal ceremony, watching the figure skating, and the women's hockey game.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Joannie Rochette has already conquered the improbable. Now she'll attempt to do what many believed was impossible." We shall see. I wish her well and hope, deep down, she does her best and actually wins a medal.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> "Joannie Rochette has already conquered the improbable. Now she'll attempt to do what many believed was impossible." We shall see. I wish her well and hope, deep down, she does her best and actually wins a medal.


I hope what I always hope. May the top skaters skate their best and let the medals fall where they may. 

Joannie is certainly a top 5 skater and without the death of her mom would be very likely to bring home a silver or bronze. Perhaps she can hold it together for 5 more minutes tonight. 

Win, lose, or draw, I hope after the Olympics she gives herself several months to put her life back together. I also hope that the cameras choose to respect what should be a uniquely private time in her life. 

Our hearts are with you Joannie.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Oakbridge said:


> And for the Mayor to gush over one of the speedskating team members.
> 
> My kids and I arrived in Vancouver yesterday morning. Love the Skytrain, Toronto desperately needs something like this. Three of us with suitcases and backpacks on one single train right into downtown. And free because we had Olympic tickets for last night...
> 
> ... where we were so happy to see His Honour's secret love receive her Bronze Medal.


Think you're misinterpreting my love for Canada with gushing over a female skater.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Cheryl Bernard's rink is through to the Gold Medal round. She played poorly (for her) and was obviously suffering from a cold. Thankfully the Swiss skip did not do well either.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Canadian women take gold in hockey, shutting out the USA, 2-0! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gwillikers said:


> Canadian women take gold in hockey, shutting out the USA, 2-0! :clap:


A great all-around effort and great goal tending for Canada. Kudos to them all.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Who should carry the flag on Sunday? Alex Bilodeau or Joannie Rochette?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

If she is willing, I would vote for Joannie Rochette ............ or Clara Hughes. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

The women's finals were all that you could ask for and more. I counted at least 5 near perfect skates in that final flight, and the one with flaws was good enough for silver. 

Joannie certainly earned that bronze.:clap: Still asking her to carry the flag might be a bit too much under the circumstances.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Any observations on the Slovak game tonight? Hossa, Gabourik, Halak, etc... are gonna be formidable.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I was wondering what thoughts are on the women's hockey post game celebrations. On one hand They deserve to celebrate. To carry the celebrations out onto the ice. Questionable. However, there were no fans in the arena. 

Was their behaviour acceptable or should it have stayed in the dressing room?


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

I think it would be a non issue if there hadn't been an underage girl celebrating. (she scored both goals too). Look at Jon Montgomery, he chugged from a pitcher of beer in the street and everyone calls it "typically canadian" If they didn't damage property, there's no issue from me. It's just unfortunate that Poulin is only 18


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

MaxPower said:


> I was wondering what thoughts are on the women's hockey post game celebrations. On one hand They deserve to celebrate. To carry the celebrations out onto the ice. Questionable. However, there were no fans in the arena.
> 
> Was their behaviour acceptable or should it have stayed in the dressing room?


The only thing unusual about the celebration was that it got 'reported'.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

The celebration should've stayed in the dressing room.

And also, they should be like all of us ehMac'ers, who never touched a drop before we were 19. :baby:


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

OMG that was close at the end. Pavel Demitra coulda tied it with seconds left. Those Slovaks were tenacious in the third period.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gmark2000 said:


> OMG that was close at the end. Pavel Demitra coulda tied it with seconds left. Those Slovaks were tenacious in the third period.


Yes, it was a near heart attach with 7 seconds left in the game. Interesting how Demitra smiled to his real team-mate Luongo in the after-game lineup. That was real class.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

gmark2000 said:


> OMG that was close at the end. Pavel Demitra coulda tied it with seconds left. Those Slovaks were tenacious in the third period.


Watched most of the game, the Canucks looked like they thought the game was over after the second period. An attitude that could have cost them a medal and could yet cost them the gold.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An interesting article re the 2012 Winter Olympics

"The 2010 Olympic host city of Vancouver, which has become the source of criticism in the international media over a string of controversies, could look like a church picnic compared to what might be in store for the world in 2014, according to an analyst with a prominent think-tank.

Russia, the location of the next winter games in the Black Sea resort town of Sochi, will be the host to the first-ever Olympics in a war zone region, according to Alina Inayeh, a Bucharest-based analyst for the German Marshall Fund of the United States.

She said international media observers who got excited by Vancouver's drug-plagued Downtown Eastside, or police tactics to contain anti-Olympic protesters, are in for a shock when they arrive in Sochi, nestled in the beautiful but violence-plagued Caucasus Mountains region.

“Vancouver is nothing compared to Sochi when it comes to bad neighbourhoods. The entire region is an extremely bad neighbourhood,” Inayeh told Canwest News Service in an interview Friday.

“If the bad side of Vancouver has gotten so much attention, then I'm surprised that nobody paid attention to what's going on around Sochi. Really, we are talking wars here.”"

Troubles of 2010 Games could pale compared to Sochi in 2014


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Back on the sports topic, anyone catch and enjoy Charles Hamelin's two gold medal short track speed skating races yesterday. Man, I'd be jumping out of my seat like his girlfriend at the Pacific Coliseum.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

A preview.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MaxPower said:


> I was wondering what thoughts are on the women's hockey post game celebrations. On one hand They deserve to celebrate. To carry the celebrations out onto the ice. Questionable. However, there were no fans in the arena.
> 
> Was their behaviour acceptable or should it have stayed in the dressing room?


Here's my take... The stadium was empty, there were no spectators. 
The facilities are our Canadian facilities, we weren't in a visiting country. 

The middle of the ice has the big Vancouver Olympic logo. They went out for a celebratory photo op with prop cigars swigging from a Canadian icon.. A Molson Canadian / Beer. 

I not only think there was nothing inappropriate, I think the photo and expression of Canadian celebration and pride was awesome!










Made from Canada. 

Athletic, proud, beautiful, *CHAMPION* Canadian women having a Canadian cold one and cigar after doing the country proud. Get upset with them!!!!!  Heck I want to buy the poster!

This did not warrant an apology in my opinion. I wonder if that been the Canadian's men's team if a stink would of been raised?  

I'm very, very proud of our Canadian Women's team! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I would like to see an apology for apologizing out of turn.

There was no uproar when the Canadian luger accepted a jug of beer and chugged it while walking down the street (illegal). In fact the clip of him seems to play regularly as a highlight of Canadian winners.

Let the ladies have their celebration, they deserve it.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

This is public. The other celebration was not.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, MCB, a period of peace would be declared during the ancient games. The Olympics did not become truly political until the 1936 Berlin games. At the "request" of the German Olympic Committee, it was suggested that Marty Glickman and Sam Stoller be pulled from the team. They were pulled partly because of the anti-Semitism of the Nazi's and partly because Avery Brundage, president of the U.S. Olympic Committee, did not want to offend the German hosts. 

Hitler was just as contemptuous of Blacks as he was of Jews. There were two Jewish athletes on the track team. There were 12 Black athletes on the track team, including the world's best sprinter and world record holder, Jesse Owens and the world record holder in the high jump, Cornelius Johnson . Sam Stoller and Marty Glickman were two relatively obscure Jewish athletes. 

Marty Glickman

Paix, mon ami.

Now, let's get ready for a Canadian men's curling gold ............ to go along nicely with a Team Canada gold in hockey. We shall see.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Three golds and a bronze today. 

The most gold medals of any nation. The most gold medals of a Winter host nation. The most gold medals ever by Canada. The most medal total ever by Canada in the Olympics.

I think Own the Podium has been worth it, especially if the corporate sponsors start jumping on board for the future. I hope the games are inspiration for couch potato kids to get active.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am not a supporter of the "Own the Podium" hype, but I am glad that the Canadian athletes did their best, and that many of them were rewarded with some medals. Kudos to one and all who participated.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

gmark2000 said:


> The most gold medals of any nation.


Actually with 13 gold we are tied for most gold.

The Former Soviet Union won 13 Gold medals in 1976. The games were held in Innsbruck, Austria.

But hopefully tomorrow we can set a new record for most gold.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jamesB said:


> Actually with 13 gold we are tied for most gold.
> 
> The Former Soviet Union won 13 Gold medals in 1976. The games were held in Innsbruck, Austria.
> 
> But hopefully tomorrow we can set a new record for most gold.


Norway also won 13 gold medals at the 2002 Winter Olympics. 

Yes, let's see Canada get to #14 tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

jamesB said:


> Actually with 13 gold we are tied for most gold.


I'm talking about these games, not all time Winter Olympics.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I cringe whenever I hear the "Own the Podium" term. Even worse, I saw a sign "PAWND TEH PODIUM" sign in the crowd. (Yes, TEH) 

I was happy to see the men's curling team win Gold again, but horrifically embarrassed to hear the crowd singing Oh Canada before the last shots were taken. Very distracting to the athletes and IMO, poor sportsmanship.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

KC4 said:


> I cringe whenever I hear the "Own the Podium" term.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Think you're misinterpreting my love for Canada with gushing over a female skater.


My apologies but heck why not gush over her. Beautiful smile and a wonderful athlete, not to mention someone who seems to have a wonderful personality.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

After a disappointing day Friday at Cypress in the pouring rain (soaked, even through our rain gear), we had a fantastic day at the Whistler Sliding Centre watching the bobsledders. 

Pierre Lueders and Canada 2



















Lyndon Rush and Canada 1


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Are those your pictures? If so, I (and the rest of the country) saw you on TV taking these pictures. Ya dang fool coulda got yerself kilt!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Reports are that double gold-medalist Charles Hamelin will be carrying the flag for the Closing Ceremonies.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

KC4 said:


> I cringe whenever I hear the "Own the Podium" term. Even worse, I saw a sign "PAWND TEH PODIUM" sign in the crowd. (Yes, TEH)
> 
> I was happy to see the men's curling team win Gold again, but horrifically embarrassed to hear the crowd singing Oh Canada before the last shots were taken. Very distracting to the athletes and IMO, poor sportsmanship.


Ditto on that and they did it twice during the curling. Dummies have no idea what protocol in curling is all about. It's like golf you dopes. Shhhhhhhh.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

I don't wish to appear too pedantic, (and I agree that singing the anthem prior to the end of the match was Bad Form), but Canada's National Anthem is 'O Canada'. No 'h'.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

MLeh said:


> I don't wish to appear too pedantic, (and I agree that singing the anthem prior to the end of the match was Bad Form), but Canada's National Anthem is 'O Canada'. No 'h'.


Thanks MLeh,

I actually had just "O' at first, then "corrected" it to "Oh".....

O well. Now I know.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Let's hope for a repeat of 2002. We shall see.

YouTube - Fans sing O'Canada at the Gold Medal Olympic Hockey Game

I always found this a very touching moment in Canadian Olympics history.

YouTube - Canada National Anthem Played When Carol Huynh Received Gold


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Caught the last period of the men's Bronze medal hockey game. Nice to see the Finns win one for the "Kipper". Given the Flames lethargic performance this season, this may be as good as it's going to get for Mika.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Are those your pictures? If so, I (and the rest of the country) saw you on TV taking these pictures. Ya dang fool coulda got yerself kilt!


Yes those are my pictures. No, I doubt you could have seen me. I was standing behind the barriers, behind the automatic TV camera goes wizzing by on it's special track (I wish I got a picture of it too).


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Oakbridge said:


> Yes those are my pictures. No, I doubt you could have seen me. I was standing behind the barriers, behind the automatic TV camera goes wizzing by on it's special track (I wish I got a picture of it too).


Awesome photos Oakbridge!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I spent 12 of the 17 days at the Olympics and I have to say that it was worth the experience. I wish I could have been there longer.

Standing six hours in freezing rain to watch Jenn Heil was a challenge but ultimately worth the experience. My highlight was being in the floor of the Opening Ceremonies. I enjoyed the Victory Ceremonies, country houses and pavilions in addition to the sports events I attended.

You cannot imagine the electricity in the air in Vancouver. Taking the transit and seeing 75% of riders wearing Canadian duds was such a great sight. Back in Ontario, everyone is bundled up from the snow and there's no Canadian flags on porches and windows - a diminished feel for sure.

Vancouver's profile and prominence is elevated even further with this positive exposure. I don't know how Vancouver can top this experience.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Joannie Rochette was just announced as Flag Bearer. Quite a touching acceptance speech. 

Excellent choice and she seems happy with chance.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Joannie Rochette was just announced as Flag Bearer. Quite a touching acceptance speech.
> 
> Excellent choice and she seems happy with chance.


I agree. I have my Canadian flag outside to show my support for ALL of the Canadian athletes.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

*Overtime!*

 You just knew the pro wrassling types were writing the script here.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Iginla>Crosby>IN>GOLD!


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Now they know whose game they're playing.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

sinc said:


> iginla>crosby>in>gold!


Woot!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Great game, but it should have been over in the 3rd.

Anyway, anyone else noticed Harper sitting with Gretzky at the game while Jack Layton was watching the game at Gretzky's Bar in Toronto? LOL


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Layton musta elbowed his way to the bar for the camera free camera shots. Pure political grandstanding.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

So what are we saying here, Sinc, that only the Liberals are above grandstanding? It might just be that Layton and Harper are hockey fans!!!!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

WOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!

One of the best, proudest Canadian moments *EVER*!!!!!


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: :love2::love2::love2: :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> WOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> One of the best, proudest Canadian moments *EVER*!!!!!
> 
> ...


Amen, brother. Amen. :clap::clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> One of the best, proudest Canadian moments *EVER*!!!!!


Sorry, but a "moment in sports" is not even close to being 'proudest Canadian moment ever'.

Ask any relative of a Canadian soldier lost in any of the wars. It simply pales in comparison. There are hundreds of proud moments for Canadians throughout history that make this look like just another hockey game.

And that's not an anti-Olympics thing as I watched and enjoyed the game. It is a simple statement of fact.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

MazterCBlazter said:


> SO now we have a record for most gold medals in a winter Olympics?
> 
> I guess we own the Podium now?


We do now hold the record for most olympic gold BUT....
when you consider we've added a wack of new events, snowboard cross etc. Statistically the chance of winning more golds than a country back 18 years ago became a whole lot easier. But yes technically we do more gold than any previous country.

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

MazterCBlazter said:


> SO now we have a record for most gold medals in a winter Olympics?
> 
> I guess we own the Podium now?


In the great Canadian tradition we've achieved a great compromise. Not finishing frist in the total medal count but finishing first and record setting in gold metals, thereby the people that were insulted by own the podium can say with justification there! The people who supported the own the podium movement can say with justification there! 

They're both correct and can hold their heads high and feel vindicated.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

ehMax said:


> WOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> One of the best, proudest Canadian moments *EVER*!!!!!
> 
> ...


I'm partial to Jasey Jay's run from behind win to finally get his Olympic gold but I will proudly stand aNd congratulate all the athletes who made it to the games.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

awesome pics Oakbridge!

I've always enjoyed watching the Olympics, but this was different for me.

I found the TV coverage fantastic (although maybe some of the announcers could be better)

I loved the fact my boys (between 5 and 10) were cheering with all their hearts for their fellow countrymen

I think this Olympics will inspire a new generation of athletes

It seems Vancouver did well enough, but it was really ODD to watch the Olympics in green grass and rain!

Proud of our athletes and their efforts. we met Cindy Klassen in Jamaica last year over Christmas and she only picked that resort b/c it had a specific type of bike for her to start her rehab after double knee surgery. She was in there 2 or 3 times a day!! I know she maybe didn't do as well as she wanted, but I think her effort to get back is typical of a CDN Olympian - quietly going about their work to do their best. I respect Olympians b/c they are, for the most part, normal ppl doing extraordinary athletic feats. They're generally not million $$$ athletes.

Closing ceremonies were interesting - typically CDN by making fun of our own kind. Loved that. More of a laid back atmosphere, like we generally tend to be.

The hockey game was great, but I hope it doesn't overshadow the other amazing feats. We had Clara Hughes win another medal and become the ONLY person in HISTORY from ANY country to win multiple medals at both summer and winter games! Unreal! And, in speedskating at 37 which I tend to think is a younger person's sport b/c of the physical demand. Overall, to win that many gold medals is amazing.

I know one thing: i'll be having Olympics withdrawal for at least a week


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Sorry, but a "moment in sports" is not even close to being 'proudest Canadian moment ever'.
> 
> Ask any relative of a Canadian soldier lost in any of the wars. It simply pales in comparison. There are hundreds of proud moments for Canadians throughout history that make this look like just another hockey game.
> 
> And that's not an anti-Olympics thing as I watched and enjoyed the game. It is a simple statement of fact.


So surprising to get a crotchety miserable comment from you SINC.  :lmao: It's *ONE OF* MY proudest Canadian moments. There's nothing you or any negative nancy can say, to make me feel less proud and happy at this Canadian moment.  :love2:  :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

ehMax said:


> .. :lmao: It's *ONE OF* MY proudest Canadian moments. There's nothing you or any negative nancy can say, to make me feel less proud and happy at this Canadian moment.  :love2:  :clap::clap::clap::clap:


Me too and I am really only half Canadian.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

ehMax said:


> It's *ONE OF* MY proudest Canadian moments. There's nothing you or any negative nancy can say, to make me feel less proud and happy at this Canadian moment.  :love2:  :clap::clap::clap::clap:


Me too, and I don't even like hockey! :lmao:

But I :love2::love2::love2::love2: this country.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Fantastic way to end the games!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

You keep hearing from the announcers about how they've not experienced a feeling of national pride amongst people as much as in Vancouver in the past 17 days. I would agree with them.

After spending so much time in Vancouver, it was as described like Canada Day multiplied by 100 over the course of over two weeks. It was all over the city, everywhere. Canada flags on cars, porches and balconies.

I'm sorry that some of you could only experience this on TV. The energy and vibes in Vancouver were just beyond description. You just had to be there.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Indeed. I got to go to 3 events and spent many hours downtown, yet I feel like I barely participated at all. There were so many things to do and see.

These games brought Vancouver together in a way that's indescribable... I'm sad they are over as the city will likely never experience such an outburst of patriotism again!

There's nothing quite like standing behind CTV anchors on Robson st with thousands of fellow Canadians cheering on the best athletes your country has to offer 

Some of my pictures, if anyone's interested: Flickr: kevleviathan's Photostream


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

kevleviathan said:


> These games brought Vancouver together in a way that's indescribable... I'm sad they are over as the city will likely never experience such an outburst of patriotism again!


Call me a cynic, but after living out here for a couple of decades I've realized that Vancouverites are very good at 'bandwagon' jumping. They finally got on the bandwagon for these games (much like they leap on the bandwagon when the Canucks are doing well), but now that the 17 days are over, things will likely go back fairly quickly to 'status quo'.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Watched the overtime from our seats for the Closing Ceremonies. Nice memory for that 'where were you when Crosby scored in overtime?' questions.

One of the highlights of the entire 5 days for me was when the Closing Ceremonies started. We saw the Cauldron left the way it was from the Opening. Then the remaining door in the floor opens up and I knew immediately what they were going to do. Perfect to have Catriona Le May Doan get to finally light the Cauldron. The woman sitting behind me said it best: "it's almost like they planned the glitch in the Opening just to be able to do this".


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Catriona's cauldron lighting was the ultimate "do-over".


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

MLeh said:


> Call me a cynic, but after living out here for a couple of decades I've realized that Vancouverites are very good at 'bandwagon' jumping. They finally got on the bandwagon for these games (much like they leap on the bandwagon when the Canucks are doing well), but now that the 17 days are over, things will likely go back fairly quickly to 'status quo'.


So you sat with arms-crossed when the national anthem played 14 times these past two weeks? Have a great life killjoy.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> So you sat with arms-crossed when the national anthem played 14 times these past two weeks? Have a great life killjoy.


Of course not. But, as I stated at the beginning of the games, my pride in my country isn't dependent upon someone else's accomplishments. This hasn't changed - I'd still proud of Canada, but it has nothing to do with 14 gold medals, plus however many silver or bronzes.

I'm far more proud of the men and women serving overseas wearing our flag on their sleeves, who don't win 'Gold, Silver or Bronze'. I think our actions in the world every day, year by year, reflect true Canadian society far more than the past 17 days do. I enjoyed the games - enjoyed them for what they are: games. But I don't consider them 'life altering'. It was a nice emotional interlude, an enjoyable party, a good advertisement for 'Canada', but overall it wasn't THAT important.

And as far as 'have a great life': ... I am having a great life. I _am_ Canadian, and I am _privileged_ to live in one of the best countries on earth. Nothing in my attitude has changed.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Being extremely proud of our men and woman in uniform, and being proud for Canada in a sporing event, are not mutually exclusive things. I find it silly and unfortunate that some people are playing Debbie Downer suggesting that those who just had an extremely proud moment, are somehow not recognizing other Canadian proud moments, or that we're elevating this of greater importance. 

By the looks of the hundreds of Canadian military watching Canadian athletes in the Olympics live overseas, they sure looked damn proud too.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Most of these athletes have devoted a sizeable portion of their lives in pursuit of that elusive medal, most see little or no direct financial reward for that effort. 

What they do get is a work ethic which most of us could never match. 

No reason for jealousy or envy. All of the athletes earned their Olympic experience and the few that won medals worked far harder for them than most of us could ever believe.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

To be honest, I hope we never have any further need to be proud of our military.

The Olympics don't change my feelings about Canada.... I have always been an extremely proud Canadian. But it is still a wonderful thing to see our own people doing well. The Olympics just happen to be a particularly high-profile and well-publicized example of that.

Plus it's just awesome to see the nation collectively expressing their pride... joy is one of those things that builds upon itself in a crowd. It is a wonderful day to live in the greatest country on the planet, where overall people are proud and happy.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The Olympics were fun, I'm gonna miss the vibe, huge crowds, tons of stuff to do, etc.

Now to nurse this hangover for the next 17 days...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Sonal said:


> To be honest, I hope we never have any further need to be proud of our military.


I think you might have forgotten to preface your simpiistic remark. Unless you think their current work should be derided.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Clearly he was referring to the ones toting guns for a fictional war, not toting Band-Aids cleaning up some dictators mess.


gmark2000 said:


> I think you might have forgotten to preface your simpiistic remark. Unless you think their current work should be derided.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Being extremely proud of our men and woman in uniform, and being proud for Canada in a sporing event, are not mutually exclusive things. I find it silly and unfortunate that some people are playing Debbie Downer suggesting that those who just had an extremely proud moment, are somehow not recognizing other Canadian proud moments, or that we're elevating this of greater importance.
> 
> By the looks of the hundreds of Canadian military watching Canadian athletes in the Olympics live overseas, they sure looked damn proud too.


I was saying to the wife last night when they showed the troops in Afghanistan what a morale booster this win and the overall results must have been.

This win wasn't just for the team, but it unified an entire nation.

My wife even had her American colleagues saying what a great win that was.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Kinda knew this was coming. What on earth happened to the Soviets – are they waiting to peak in 2014?

Dmitry Medvedev demands resignations over Russia's disappointing Olympics performance | Olympics Blog | Los Angeles Times


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

ScanMan said:


> Kinda knew this was coming. What on earth happened to the Soviets – are they waiting to peak in 2014?
> 
> Dmitry Medvedev demands resignations over Russia's disappointing Olympics performance | Olympics Blog | Los Angeles Times


Russia has indeed come a long way. Just resignations rather than permanent exile to Siberia.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I've wanted the US to win Men's hockey from the getgo, so I was impressed that the team did so well. Their win over Canada last week was no accident.

Brian Burke had done an interview with Brian Williams at the start of the Olympics, talking about Vancouver as it is his second home, how he doesn't understand why his team wasn't expected to do well, and his fondness of being able to simply drive down to the rink with his wife, not confined to a hotel. Brian didn't go in to the ordeal with his son, but certainly, the guys shook hands on screen, Williams explaining that he knows it has been a tough time for him, and was a touching moment.

After the game yesterday, Burke was down at the US bench, behind the players receiving their medals, and he was on the verge of tears. I don't know for sure if he was proud of his guys getting so far, so close to a gold, but it looked to me that Brian was grieving over his son. 

Love him, or hate him, that was tough for me to watch. He speaks his mind, and stands up for what he believes in. I respect that.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

jicon said:


> I've wanted the US to win Men's hockey from the getgo, so I was impressed that the team did so well. Their win over Canada last week was no accident.


The US were outshot two to one, but Miller was stellar, and Brodeur played so poorly that he sat out for the rest of the tournament. Miller definitely deserved the MVP award.

So you're originally from the US then?


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

No. Liverpool, England actually. 

The U.S. played a very sound defensive game the other week, and shots vs. legit scoring chances are two very different things.

Any way, the final was good hockey, and could have gone either way.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

MazterCBlazter said:


> A very important win to fuel the pride of the whole country!


Well said.

As for the hockey, it's too bad games can't be shown like that more often. Fewer interruptions was great. As I heard a radio host say today "If that was your first taste of hockey and you liked it, you'll have to wait another four years for it."

In my personal life I am often quick to speak against Vancouver as a city (I'm transplanted from another province so I'm a little biased ). But I could not have been more impressed with the job that the city, the province and the country did in hosting these Olympics. My wife and I went down to the Olympic venues twice; once for the free stuff, to walk around and enjoy the atmosphere, and once to go to a women's playoff hockey game. We had nothing but positive experiences both times. It really was great. It made me even more proud to be Canadian (something I didn't think was possible ) and truly, proud to be from BC now.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MazterCBlazter said:


> I'm not a hockey fan, and for the first time I watched a game with excitement and anticipation. Exactly, it could have gone either way. Canada had to and did win!
> 
> A very important win to fuel the pride of the whole country!


Thought *this was interesting*. 

Some *80 per cent of Canadians*  watched part of the Olympic hockey final with an average audience of 16.6 million viewers, according to CTV.

The game aired live on nine television networks in eight languages, the host broadcaster said.

Some 26.5 million Canadians  took in part of Canada's 3-2 overtime win over the U.S.

The closing ceremonies averaged 14.3 million viewers, with 24.5 million watching some part of the broadcast.

South of the border, NBC said the hockey final was the most-watched hockey game in the U.S. in 30 years.

The NBC broadcast drew an average viewership of 27.6 million, the biggest hockey number since the U.S. versus Finland 1980 gold medal game in Lake Placid (32.8 million).

Sunday's NBC audience peaked at 34.8 million when American Zach Parise sent the game to overtime with a goal with just 24.4 seconds left in regulation.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

While I enjoy hockey, this is the first game since Salt Lake City that I have simply sat down and watched. Loved every minute except the last half of the third period, when the Canadians seemed to be inviting the Americans to tie it up so they could go to overtime. 

The women's final lacked the drama of Salt Lake City and I did wander a bit during the first two periods. Back in Salt Lake City they had to beat both the refs and the USA. This time they were prepared and almost effortlessly killed both 5 on 3s. When it came down to the last two minutes they just pinned the US in their own zone, thus keeping the net-minder in her net until there was less than 20 seconds left. Still a very solid game considering how closely these two teams have matched up over the years.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I just saw this on TUAW, so I thought I'd show it here. This is the limited edition Apple pin set that they were handing out during the Winter Olympics.










I wonder if I can get them made into cufflinks?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

LOVE this video:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

That's awesome to hear the crowd erupt into a roar, then all those ship's horns.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

When are the closing ceremonies?


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> When are the closing ceremonies?


They were last Sunday.

Video here


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MLeh said:


> They were last Sunday.
> 
> Video here


What!!! I missed it??????? Bug humbar.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> What!!! I missed it??????? Bug humbar.


What, you missed the flying moose, the lumberjacks and the giant beavers!?! :lmao:

Michael Buble's rockette dancers were my favorite though.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

gwillikers said:


> What, you missed the flying moose, the lumberjacks and the giant beavers!?! :lmao:
> 
> Michael Buble's rockette dancers were my favorite though.


William Shatner's slam poetry "Juan de Fuca".


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gwillikers said:


> What, you missed the flying moose, the lumberjacks and the giant beavers!?! :lmao:
> 
> Michael Buble's rockette dancers were my favorite though.


I guess I missed it.  At least Team Canada won last night, so all is not lost. When we get our March ice and wind storms here in NL, news from the outside world is sporadic. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> I guess I missed it.  At least Team Canada won last night, so all is not lost. When we get our March ice and wind storms here in NL, news from the outside world is sporadic. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


That Newfie time warp sure is wicked.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> That Newfie time warp sure is wicked.


Laugh if you will .............. but we can stop the Internet service whenever we want to the rest of North America.

The End of the Internet


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Reminiscing about the Games.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Some solutions for WOWS (Winter Olympic Withdrawal Syndrome).

The Joy of Tech comic... 7 ways to ease Winter Olympic withdrawal.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I saw this on another forum and I thought i'd share it on here:

*KEYQUOTES FROM 2010 OLYMPICS:*

“You’re gorgeous, baby, you’re sophisticated, you live well…Vancouveris Manhattanwith mountains. It’s a liquid city, a tomorrow city, equal parts India, China, England, Franceand the Pacific Northwest. It’s the cool North American sibling.”– *The New York Times*

“You may have heard that Vancouver is a great city, but it’s better than that. On a good weather day – and we had a spectacular five-day run in the middle of the Games – it is stunningly beautiful, and it is an excellent eating, drinking and shopping city .” – *The BostonGlobe*

“Vancouver looked gorgeous on TV … NBC’s shots of Vancouver’s downtown and waterfront, and aerial views of Whistler ski areas, provided a media boost no marketing campaign could have delivered .” – *The SeattleTimes*

“Vancouveris a city unlike any other. Wherever I look, I see water or mountains -- or both. And everyone looks so healthy .” – *The Daily Telegraph*

“A remarkable environment. The license plates read ‘Beautiful British Columbia’ for a reason. The Sea-to-Sky Highwaycarries travelers on a jaw-dropping journey from the serenity of Vancouver’s waterfront to the majesty of Whistler and Blackcomb mountains.” – *The BuffaloNews*

“In winter, the heart of downtown [Vancouver] is 30 minutes from the ski slopes. In summer, sun seekers crowd its beaches and seaside promenades. And despite a rain-prone climate, it displays a perpetually sunny disposition. Consider it the supermodel of North American cities.”– *USAToday*

“[Visitors] will find the streets of Vancouver, a city of 2 million, so spotless they’ll think Mr. Clean is the mayor.”– *The MiamiHerald*

“By the end of the 17 days that featured unseasonably warm temperatures and more than a week of brilliant sunshine, the cherry blossoms were blooming and a few fans had been spotted wearing shorts in the street while raucously celebrating Team Canada’s dramatic overtime victory over the Americans in the hockey final.”– *The Salt Lake Tribune*

“Olympics visitors have become a travel marketer's dream as they bask in the Vancouver sun, flock to competitions and pour into downtown venues. The throngs of Games guests are magnets that should pull even more tourists to B.C. in the coming months and years.” – *The MontrealGazette*

“The city of Vancouver and the ski village of Whistler are terrific hosts for these Olympic Games. The air is clean, the public transit is scarily efficient, and the harbors, with snowcapped mountains for a backdrop, are picturesque. Whistler, two hours to the north and home to the skiing, sliding and Nordic events, is a winter wonderland.”
– *Time Magazine*


*THE FRIENDLINESS OF CANADIANS*

“Thank you, Canada. For being such good hosts. For your unfailing courtesy… For reminding some of us we used to be a more civilized society. Mostly, for welcoming the world with such ease and making lasting friends with all of us.” – *Brian Williams, NBC News*

“Along the way, there was plenty to like in Vancouver, if not always the weather. The people were generous and spirited, the volunteers cheery. Once, I saw a guy fail to smile; I think he was sentenced to 10 years of hard labor .” – *Boston.com*

“Before the closing ceremony begins, let me just take the time to thank the people of Vancouver for a wonderful 19 days. The people here couldn’t be nicer, from the volunteers who make sure the buses run on time, to the citizens walking the streets, to the athletes and people from around the world who were here.” – *The LA Times*

“The Olympics went into overtime Sunday. It was perfect. No one wanted the Warmest Games to end. Warmest weather. Warmest hosts .” – *The MiamiHerald*

“Make no mistake, Canada’s people were the stars of these Games. They jammed the streets of Vancouver, cheered the most obscure sports as long as a Canadian was competing and all but drowned themselves in a sea of red. These are not folks normally given to outbursts of patriotism, but they found their voice here .” – *Chicago Sun Times*

“Why can’t we be more like Canada? They host the Olympics like they mean it. They smile … and they have the Canadian Mounties. But most of all what they have is a kick-donkey national anthem, a tune that says everything about who they are – and about what we, as Americans, are not.”
– *The Huffington Post*

“Graciousness is their default mode here. For the last two weeks, beaming has been a way of life. In a nod to the local vernacular, let me just say this is the nicest city I’ve ever been in.” – *The Los Angeles Times*

“No question the biggest winners of the 2010 Winter Olympics were the Canadian people, who were unfailingly polite, passionately patriotic, and self-deprecating enough to poke fun at themselves in the Closing Ceremonies.” – *The MiamiHerald.com*


*CANADIAN PATRIOTISM*

“For Canada, I’d call it a ‘coming of age’ moment. The country, all 35 million of us, were able to bare our patriotic souls in an outburst of unbridled patriotism not seen before.” – *The TorontoStar*

"...the Games are a remarkable success. Millions of us are watching, and Vancouver is a giant block party. We know Canadais a small country in a big world, and most of us seem thrilled with what our athletes have achieved. Per capita, our medal count is second only to Norway's." – *The Globe & Mail*

“Canadians used to think of themselves as being quiet, modest and unassertive. No longer. After their athletes topped the medals table with 14 golds at the winter Olympic games, some 100,000 flag-waving locals took to the streets of Vancouver and the nearby ski resort of Whistler, deliriously singing the national anthem.” – *The Economist*

“This quiet city with such beautiful scenery made all of Canada proud … In a nightly transformation, as many as 150,000 people flooded the closed-off downtown streets to savor the Olympic experience. Mostly mild instead of wild, the crowds whooped, hollered, danced and shouted ‘Go Canada Go!’ well into the morning.” – *The HoustonChronicle*

“The bright-eyed exuberance can be a little overwhelming to someone who has spent many years absorbing cynicism in the Middle East, but the sheer earnestness helps temper what could elsewhere be an aggressive nationalism. Instead, it seems a pure expression of civic boosterism, no more, no less.” – *The Jerusalem Post*


*QUALITY OF THE GAMES EXPERIENCE*

“These were the best Winter Games ever .” – *Salon.com*

“The venues here and the streets of Vancouver and Whistler are joyful places to be.” – *The Times London(UK)*

“So there was no shortage of Olympic spirit in BC and Vancouver became an amazing party town day and night.” – *Inside the Games*

“…you can’t stage a better Olympics. The city is beautiful. The venues are modern. The transportation is efficient. But this wasn’t about logistics. In the end, it’s the people that power the movement. The Canadian people pushed these games back from the brink of disaster and right off into history.” – *Yahoo.com*

“The stadiums are full, the seats are full of passionate fans, the streets are busy and there’s a lot going on … Whether it is ice hockey, curling or speedskating, I haven’t seen an empty seat in the house.” – *The Guardian*

“The sporting venues were built on time and on budget. A new subway line links the airport to the city centre. The athlete’s village, with a view over one of Vancouver’s many picturesque waterways, sets high standards in energy-efficient construction.” – *The Financial Times*

“Top that if you can. Amid the tragedy, the medals race and the hockey frenzy, the VancouverOlympics will be remembered above all for the fervor and ebullience of its Canadian hosts.” – *The Associated Press*

“What Vancouverdid show Londonwas how to stage a Games to be enjoyed by everyone, from athletes to spectators to the general public, who embraced the Olympics with hands uniformly clad in red Olympic mittens.” – *Reuters*

“There comes a time to tip your toque, and our good friends in Canada deserve our respect for hosting, and excelling in, a memorable Winter Olympics.” – *Philly.com*

“Known better for their hospitality than their military, Canada mustered a small army of volunteers to pull off these Olympic Games with unfailing patience and cheerfulness.” – *The Christian Science Monitor*

“In the end, these games became a testament to the resilience of both the Canadian and the Olympic spirit .” – *The Australian*

“The people of Vancouver embraced their Games as no other citizenry has in recent memory, not even Sydney. They packed the stadiums, thronged in the streets, made the cauldron their mecca.” – *The Sydney Morning Herald*

“But the Games recovered in a spirited, determined and optimistic fashion, and most of the operation visible to me has been difficult to fault … London faces a big challenge to generate the same level of enthusiasm for the Games.” – *BBC*

“Seoul’s citizens were wonderfully fanatical in 1988 and Sydney siders were pretty hyped up in 2000 but the Vancouverites who teemed downtown in their maple leafed garb have surely now set the standard for Londoners for 2012.” – *The Daily London Telegraph*

“And overall, for athletes, fans, the media and the host nation especially, the Games were a triumph.” – *The Independent*

“I think it’s always obvious at the end of any of these global spectacles whether a particular event was a success, or fell short of the mark. I have no doubt that history will recall these Olympic Winter Games falling into the former category.” – *The Daily Mail*


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Huge sale of Olympic goods begins*



> What will be one of B.C.'s biggest-ever and longest-running garage sales gets underway on Saturday as thousands of the odds and ends that it took to put on the 2010 Winter Olympic and Paralympic Games go up for sale.
> 
> Everything from Olympic-branded backpacks to flat-screen televisions, leather couches and snowmobiles will be offered for sale in a Delta warehouse, starting at 9 a.m. PT.
> 
> ...


Read more at CBC


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

> “Graciousness is their default mode here. For the last two weeks, beaming has been a way of life. In a nod to the local vernacular, let me just say this is the nicest city I’ve ever been in.” – The Los Angeles Times


This one intrigued me. Which part of his statement is a nod to the local vernacular.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Managed to catch about 20 minutes of our Olympic Athletes' parade in downtown MTL this afternoon - absolutely terrific. Large happy crowd too. :clap:


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Some members of our Curling team - left to right:

Carolyn Darbyshire (I think)
John Morris
Ben Herbert


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

One year anniversary special on CTV tonight brought a flood of memories.

Where were you when Crosby scored that winning goal? Me, at home with my family screaming at the tops of our lungs in jubilation.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Sitting with my kids in our seats at BC Place waiting for the Closing Cermonies to start. The five days we spent in Vancouver was an incredible experience.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

The hits just keep on coming and Canada continues to shine. Last week, here in Park City, Canada took 17 medals in World Cup freestyle ski events (second place was US with 6). Yesterday, again in Park City, Kevin Hill took the gold in US Grand Prix boarder cross. The number one ranked junior man in Utah alpine boarding is another Canadian.


----------

